# Moça and Moço



## wantstearn

Within Brazilian Portuguese, I know the literal translations of Moco and Moca are young man and young woman. 

Are these words often used litterally, or no?  Are the also terms of endearment? If so, how are the specifically meant?  Sweetheart? Hottie? 

Thanks in Advance -


----------



## Outsider

Moço, moça. (I couldn't figure out what you were asking about, at first.)
Those words mean "boy" and "girl", or "young man" and "young woman". I don't think they are used as terms of endearment, but wait for more replies.


----------



## wantstearn

Thank you - sorry if I was confusing. To clarify, I've occasionally heard or read adults sayng Oi Moco! or Oi Moca! to each other...the litteral translation makes no sense in that context... which is why i ask -  I'm wondering what is being inferred....


----------



## Outsider

Well, do you know how some people call unmarried women "miss", no matter how old they are? I think it may be the same kind of thing.


----------



## wantstearn

OH...ok...thank makes sense... thanks -


----------



## Vanda

> Are these words often used litterally, or no? Are the also terms of endearment? If so, how are the specifically meant? Sweetheart? Hottie?


? 

There are many uses for moço and moça. First, the literal one. Then whenever addressing a person in  the street, at a shop, anywhere, when you are trying to call someone's attention you say "Moço" , kind of "hey moço" or moça, it doesn't mind if this moço/moça is an adult or an elderly. 
I use it as a term of endearment to my boyfriend. You can notice above I'm not not even close to a 'little moça" and you can imagine he's not a 'little moço,' either.
But if you want specific terms you can say:
querido = darling
amor= love (I prefer: _amore mio_, - Italian )
among others.


----------



## wantstearn

Thank you.... I know amor. As in "Eu ama minha"  - - is that correct?

Thanks,
M


----------



## Vanda

> Thank you.... I know amor. As in "Eu ama minha" - - is that correct?


 
I think you wanted to say:
Eu amo minha........... (you have to say something here, like : minha namorada/ girlfriend, minha menina / my girl, etc)
Or else,
Oi meu amor! (Hi my love)
Is that what you've intended?


----------



## Johannes

Moço is also used to address people kindly in the service sector , in Brazil that is.

I remember my sister-in-law here  calling the taxi driver in Portugal: "o seu moço",  and the guy went 'fula da vida',( became very upset), him being a macho middle age malhumorado taxi driver!!


----------



## Outsider

In some parts of Portugal, "moço" can mean "servant". It's a bit old fashioned.


----------



## wantstearn

OK - that all makes sense - thank you !


----------



## BomBom29

Johannes said:


> Moço is also used to address people kindly in the service sector , in Brazil that is.
> 
> I remember my sister-in-law here  calling the taxi driver in Portugal: "o seu moço",  and the guy went 'fula da vida',( became very upset), him being a macho middle age malhumorado taxi driver!!



Not very nice of you to say that the taxi driver was "mal humorado". Your sister insulted him! 

You called him "moço", and you just don't call that to a middle age MAN.  In Portugal is not polite at all, to call "moço (boy)" to a MAN.

Just to put things in perspective, how would you like to be called "rapariga" in Brazil? 

In Portugal "rapariga" means: young girl/woman = moça  (no harm there)

In Brazil "rapariga" means: Prostitute (not really the same)

I'm sure that a brazilian girl earing this would also be "fula da vida"


----------



## Vanda

We don't get pissed off with foreigners. A foreigner is not supposed to know the usage of a word until someone tells them.


----------



## BomBom29

It was you, and nobody else that raised the finger to point out that "you (brazilians)" do not get pissed off with foreigners, BUT "us (portuguese)" do.
it's just me,or i just sensed there a tiny bit of colonial bitterness!? 
we love foreigners, we just dont like to be insulted. just like every body else in the world. 
and as someone that have been to Brazil many times, i can assure you that i have had many diferent reactions to my "polite" portuguese, and not all of them nice.


----------



## Alentugano

BomBom29 said:


> It was you, and nobody else that raised the finger to point out that "you (brazilians)" do not get pissed off with foreigners, BUT "us (portuguese)" do.
> it's just me,or i just sensed there a tiny bit of colonial bitterness!?
> we love foreigners, we just dont like to be insulted. just like every body else in the world.
> and as someone that have been to Brazil many times, i can assure you that i have had many diferent reactions to my "polite" portuguese, and not all of them nice.



Advertência: este fórum não serve para destilar preconceitos e  fomentar guerrinhas tolas. 
Desde quando é que alguém, no seu perfeito juízo vai sentir-se ofendido por um brasileiro/a o tratar por "seu moço". Desde quando é que isso é um insulto? Sentir-se insultado só revela uma grande falta de tolerância, um enorme preconceito e uma gigantesca ignorância.


----------



## BomBom29

Desde quando é que alguem se sente ofendido por ser tratado por "moço"? Desde quando isso é insulto? 
Atendendo à situaçao especifica em que a palavra foi usada e como foi usada, em Portugal, pode ser facilmente entendido como insultuoso.

So pra finalizar: Realmente o seu comentario Alentugano, mostra uma imensa tolerancia, ausencia de preconceito e gigantesca sapiencia...


----------



## J. Bailica

BomBom29 said:


> em Portugal, pode ser facilmente entendido como insultuoso.



Vejamos nesse caso quão facilmente poderá "moço" em Portugal ser entendido como insultuoso por oposição a extremamente adequado.


----------



## Carfer

Os motoristas de táxi de cá não são propriamente os melhores exemplos de cordura, boa educação e compreensão ou sequer de profissionalismo (com a devida ressalva que as generalizações sempre impõem). Se um brasileiro ou uma brasileira se me dirigissem dizendo _'seu moço'_, não sabendo eu do uso que fazem do termo, é provável que achasse estranho, mas daí a sentir-me insultado...
É certo que '_moço_', como disse o Outsider aí atrás, designava profissões ou actividades de baixa posição social (o _'moço de fretes'_, o _'moço de estrebaria'_), mas já desapareceram quase todas e duvido que alguém ainda faça a conexão entre a expressão brasileira e alguma dessas profissões ou o estatuto social que lhes cabia. Um motorista de táxi que se irrita com esse tratamento é, antes de mais, um mau profissional e uma pessoa azeda, não um padrão pelo qual se possa aferir a sensibilidade dos portugueses a essa forma de tratamento. Acho eu.


----------



## Macunaíma

BomBom29 said:


> Not very nice of you to say that the taxi driver was "mal humorado". Your sister insulted him!



Oi. 

Você por acaso percebeu que o post a que você respondeu foi escrito 7 anos atrás? O mundo era outro em 2005 e provavelmente os taxistas portugueses mudaram muito de lá pra cá . O Johannes, coitado, não aparece faz tempo, e provavelmente a cunhada dele nem se lembra mais do incidente e já perdoou o tal motorista de todo coração. 

A propósito, seja bem-vindo.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> É certo que '_moço_', como disse o Outsider aí atrás, designava profissões ou actividades de baixa posição social (o _'moço de fretes'_, o _'moço de estrebaria'_), mas já desapareceram quase todas e duvido que alguém ainda faça a conexão entre a expressão brasileira e alguma dessas profissões ou o estatuto social que lhes cabia. Um motorista de táxi que se irrita com esse tratamento é, antes de mais, um mau profissional e uma pessoa azeda, não um padrão pelo qual se possa aferir a sensibilidade dos portugueses a essa forma de tratamento. Acho eu.


Eu também.


----------



## anaczz

Macunaíma said:


> Oi.
> 
> Você por acaso percebeu que o post a que você respondeu foi escrito 7 anos atrás? O mundo era outro em 2005 e provavelmente os taxistas portugueses mudaram muito de lá pra cá .


Hum... Nem por isso... Salvo exceções.


----------

